# Issues with DNS info and/or more [SOLVED]

## Ryuzaki

I've just recently chrooted into the Gentoo environment through an Ubuntu Live Disk. I can not run emerge --sync like the guide says to do. When I looked further into it, I found out that I couldn't ping any name website. But lets say I were to ping facebook.com  *Quote:*   

>  ping facebook.com
> 
> ping: unknown host facebook.com

 

Yet when I find the IP address of facebook through another computer when I ping the same site, this is what happens. *Quote:*   

> ping 69.63.189.16
> 
> PING 69.63.189.16 (69.63.189.16) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 
> 64 bytes from 69.63.189.16: icmp_req=1 ttl=242 time=79.5 ms
> ...

 

I looked into my resolve.conf file and found this:  *Quote:*   

> # Generated by NetworkManager
> 
> nameserver 97.64.168.12
> 
> nameserver 97.64.183.165
> ...

 

I added the resolv.conf from a friend to see if MAYBE it were to be something to do with what was inside the file: *Quote:*   

> # Generated by NetworkManager
> 
> #nameserver 97.64.168.12
> 
> #nameserver 97.64.183.165
> ...

  and it still didn't work. What am I missing?Last edited by Ryuzaki on Mon Nov 22, 2010 3:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

What is the output of dig www.google.com @128.104.254.254 ; dig www.google.com @8.8.8.8?

----------

## Ryuzaki

Um I'm sorry but I don't really know what you're talking about.

----------

## rahulthewall

 *Ryuzaki wrote:*   

> Um I'm sorry but I don't really know what you're talking about.

 

Install the package net-dns/bind-tools and then type the commands that Hu asked you to. Also, can you browse the web using a browser? Is it only ping that fails?

----------

## richard.scott

did you copy the /etc/resolv.conf from the livecd to your chroot before chrooting?

----------

## Ryuzaki

 *rahulthewall wrote:*   

>  *Ryuzaki wrote:*   Um I'm sorry but I don't really know what you're talking about. 
> 
> Install the package net-dns/bind-tools and then type the commands that Hu asked you to. Also, can you browse the web using a browser? Is it only ping that fails?

 

You want me to install this in the Gentoo environment? Because I can't download or get any kind of access to the internet like emerging.

----------

## Ryuzaki

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

> did you copy the /etc/resolv.conf from the livecd to your chroot before chrooting?

 

Yes I did. this was the command I excuted while in the Ubuntu environment:  *Quote:*   

> # cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/

 

After that I began mounting the /proc and /dev filesystems and chrooting.

Also, I don't know if this next info will be helpful, but when I try "emerge --sync" while chrooting, this is the output: *Quote:*   

> # emerge --sync --quite
> 
> Usage: emerge [options]
> 
> emerge: error: no such option: --quite
> ...

 

----------

## Veldrin

could be a routing issue...

what does route return?

----------

## Ryuzaki

 *Veldrin wrote:*   

> could be a routing issue...
> 
> what does route return?

 

 *Quote:*   

> # route
> 
> Kernel IP routing table
> 
> Destination      Gateway          Genmask            Flags      Metric      Ref         Use Iface
> ...

 

And just in case the jumble of text is a bit to confusing to sort out: http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/582/screenshotvfb.png

----------

## richard.scott

does the Internet work in the Ubuntu environment?

----------

## rahulthewall

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

> does the Internet work in the Ubuntu environment?

 

If it works in the Ubuntu environment, and does not in the Gentoo mode, it could also be an ipv6 issue. I had similar problems:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-852484-highlight-.html

----------

## Ryuzaki

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

> does the Internet work in the Ubuntu environment?

 

Yeah I get internet in Ubuntu but not in the chrooted Gentoo.

----------

## Ryuzaki

WHOW! I don't know what in the world happened, but I reverted my /etc/resolv.conf back to the way it was when I first opened it, and now I'm getting signal in Gentoo... That's really weird because that exact same code (or text not really sure which) wasn't working before.   :Shocked: 

----------

## shoaib12

hi. i think you can get much more info. when you search on Google .... i think you got it

----------

